# 31 year old man and his 91 year old girlfriend



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

there is hope for everyone!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...lfriend_n_5453292.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Grosss


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess foreplay is trying to get her dentures out?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty sure a 91-year-old would have higher standards than me.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow..and I thought SAD was bad...I wonder what kinda mental illness he has? She probably has dementia.. so it's understandable. But, what is his problem?


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Age is but a number...*twitches eye*


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread makes me think of


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

You did not need to post that picture, Diacetylmorphine.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

disgusting


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

"natural hanging neck skin"

.___.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> You did not need to post that picture, Diacetylmorphine.


+1


----------



## Solomatrix (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh boy...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, we men can sure get desperate can't we? ;_;


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aww... true love forever! 40+ years for him. 1 to 5 years for her.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

yum that's hot


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

A gilf lover. I respect it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet he keeps the will on the headboard when they do it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Lol Humans and their caring about these things.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If they both actually and truly love each other, then love is love. No different from an interracial relationship, same-sex relationship, etc. :blank


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Granny issues?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I bet he keeps the will on the headboard when they do it.


10 more thrusts away from becoming a millionaire.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Good stuff, hope they are happy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> 10 more thrusts away from becoming a millionaire.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Ew. Why'd you have to bring that to my attention. Was that supposed to make us feel good or something?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

How sweet. There's nothing more romantic than making passionate love and then wrapping yourself in a blanket of your partner's loose, sagging skin afterwards.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn...I was hoping the video would have some nudity.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

First attempt by zombie to suck out human brain though mouth. They've evolved to realize that some human heads are too hard to bite into.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

elitebutterfly said:


> Age is but a number...*twitches eye*


yeah it is , but i think thats to far


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

_Oh, the warm fuzzies_. Just kidding....

Seriously though, each to their own.

*Edited to say: *I could've really done without that .gif. :no _*weeps*_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Well... her last name is McCool. She's probably pulled *****es all her life with that name.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

That's revolting.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I wondered how he got her.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Seemed like an inordinate amount making out in that video... Shock value, I guess.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

There's that saying that your boyfriend isn't born yet so don't worry about it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

there is hope for everyone? what kind of hope is that


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

He's actually dating a string of older women. Might be a pessimist but I think there's another thing he might be after.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BillDauterive said:


> If they both actually and truly love each other, then love is love. No different from an interracial relationship, same-sex relationship, etc. :blank


:eek


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :eek


I'm dead serious. If they are TRULY and ACTUALLY in love with each other, how does it differ from same-sex, interracial, inter-religious etc. relationships and marriages?

Someone opposing this but supporting something like a homosexual relationship seems hypocritical to me. :/

IF they are happy, that's all that matters to me. Period. Keep it simple.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

im having my own sas young toy boy 
im only 81 though


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is freakish


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Jade18 said:


> im having my own sas young toy boy
> im only 81 though


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDauterive said:


> I'm dead serious. If they are TRULY and ACTUALLY in love with each other, how does it differ from same-sex, interracial, inter-religious etc. relationships and marriages?
> 
> Someone opposing this but supporting something like a homosexual relationship seems hypocritical to me. :/
> 
> IF they are happy, that's all that matters to me. Period. Keep it simple.


Well said.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> LOL


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is just wrong I'm sorry


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Eww this is the most disgusting thing I have ever seen uke uke uke


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh god that's so gross. How does her skin stay in the same place when he kisses her (and does other things)? No. Just ew.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a taboo...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Perkins said:


> I bet he keeps the will on the headboard when they do it.


Oh yeah.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't understand this, and probably never will.

And people get angry at me for wanting to date 5 years younger than I am.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's the equivalent to hefner. And just as creepy.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn that boy can not kiss! He is in it for her money..
((lucky grandma))


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think I saw a Law and Order SVU episode on this.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> He's actually dating a string of older women. Might be a pessimist but I think there's another thing he might be after.


Yeah it's pretty obvious. He's planning to open up a cookie shop from all the cookies his dates make.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

BillDauterive said:


> If they both actually and truly love each other, then love is love. No different from an interracial relationship, same-sex relationship, etc. :blank


I agree with the first part but not the last. Yes, love is love, if it's genuine. But this is not similar to interracial and same-sex relationships. Both of those types of relationships are common and normal while this is not. It ain't normal and it ain't common at all. I think this dude just has a fetish, but if they're happy and enjoying themselves, good for them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> LOL


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

redstar312 said:


> You did not need to post that picture, Diacetylmorphine.


Now that **** will stuck in my head to the end of the day maybe month, eughhhh :blank:blank:blank:bah:bah:bah:bah:bah:bah:bah


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

golddigger guy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Whatever floats his boat...:stu


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this. Yuck.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Thanks for bumping this. Yuck.


Whats so yuck I'm 31 this year maybe probably damn I'm so old :cry, gonna get a 91 year old girlfriend maybe not though... :/


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Whats so yuck I'm 31 this year maybe probably damn I'm so old :cry, gonna get a 91 year old girlfriend maybe not though... :/


Good luck with that, I heard they're a dying breed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Good luck with that, I heard they're a dying breed.


LOL Nah I'm just drunk and crazy gonna go to sleep may not be back here :/


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

He sure wants to get into that will


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

is she rich


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cute


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like hes moved on with a younger woman.

twitter:
kylecougarlove


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

gross, wow way too much of age differnece


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

money money money


----------

